# Watch for the sake of the animals !



## Strange_Evil (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, please watch this video and tell all your friends to tweet and share as well,because Bigapplepetsupply says if this video gets 10,000 views by Feb. 25, 2011 , "$1000 donation to animal shelters on Facebook on Feb 26. 20,000 - $2000 and 30,000 - $3000. All donations will be documented for everyone to see!" So lets get the watching lol.

Watch and share the video !

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwA3Cl2cg34" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwA3Cl2cg34</a><!-- m -->


----------

